# Has anyone taken Celexea?



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

My dr has prescribed me Celexea today. Has anyone tried Celexea?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yup...for me, it didn't work, made me giddy, unable to sleep (nights chuck full of nutty dreams...like i was CONSTANTLY dreaming which made me feel unrested)...hyper even, but to the point that it was annoying (cuz i wouldn't mind some of that energy!)however, i had a friend who was on it for quite a while with good results...


----------

